# On Effort



## Bill Mattocks (May 20, 2016)

_"Effort is a species of talent."_  -- J. Aldrich.​Many are not naturally talented at martial arts, and when beginning, it is easy to despair and think oneself unable to learn.

The cure for this is to put such thoughts out of your mind and simply try your best.  No one should expect you to become Bruce Lee overnight, and you may indeed never become Bruce Lee.  That is of no consequence.  But by applying yourself and simply continuing to try, you will improve, even if you do not see it in yourself.

Talent is the ability to do something naturally.  I have no natural talent at martial arts, I assure you.  But I do have the talent of being able to try.  Effort is a type of talent.  Use it to obtain the training you seek.


----------



## Flatfish (May 20, 2016)

Absolutely. I feel twinges of jealousy watching some of our 9th gup students kick as effortlessly and naturally as if they had been practicing for 5 years. That's not me and never will be but I know I am better than I was a year ago even if it's just a little.


----------

